# Where to buy a123 20ah battery



## linakeen (Dec 10, 2012)

Would you tell me something about a123 20ah battery information,and the way to buy it,thank you.


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy spammer batman. 5 posts and one of them is digging up a 5 year old thread...

:freak:


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

I see a website which sell the 20ah battery , It's an auction, I think if you want to buy this kind of battery,it's a good choose.It's really a bargin.....Visit this site 

Regards,
Berry


----------



## Eric0424 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are a couple of links that may be of some help. You can find some of the A123 20Ah batteries on e-Bay, but they may not be the size and shape you're looking for.

http://a123rc.com/goods-468-Excitingly+Powerful+A+123+20ah+PRISMATIC+CELLS.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/



BSRBOY said:


> Holy spammer batman. 5 posts and one of them is digging up a 5 year old thread...
> 
> :freak:


This might have made more sense if you had posted it in the 5 year old thread. I honestly thought you were having trouble with your math. (until I checked linakeen's history)

Your input was very informative none the less. Are all of your 316 (and counting) posts this riveting? :tongue:

Since the 5 year old thread was his first post, I'm betting he came here by way of search engine. Then posted on the search relevant topic with little concern of the date.


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

When I see someone with low posts and extremely poor English I get suspicious. People make nonsense posts, get their count up, then go on the classifieds and rip people off because it appears that they're legitimate parts of the community.

So yeah, I won't apologize for that.

I'm sure your other 9 posts are far more helpful than my 300+.


----------

